# what about boat names?



## norbert (Jul 19, 2009)

so now there is a question for all....
looking for the right name for your boat.....anybody want to share their boat name???
i'm still looking for mine.... #-o


----------



## ben2go (Jul 19, 2009)

I am considering these.
Pond Scum
Bassturd
The Green Scow
Swamp Thing
Floating Bird Turd

:LOL2:


----------



## Specknreds (Jul 19, 2009)

Marsh Master = Alweld I currently have
Wasabi = Cobia 23'
Trophy Seeker = 29' sportfisher
No SPECKtator = Bay boat

These are boats I've owned in the past.

I have a friend with a 60' sportfisher named Money Eater and it has a 13' Boston Whaler for a lifeboat named Penny pincher.

I also know a guy with a huge 20'+ Aluminum boat that is slime green and it's called the Sea Pickle


----------



## countryboy210 (Jul 19, 2009)

_Just Add Water_


----------



## Tech Sergeant Ken (Jul 19, 2009)

The Fish Don't Care


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jul 19, 2009)

Mine is the Wooley Booger, I like to fly-fish. The Wooly Bugger is my favorite fly and my boat is a ugly green.
When I get my next one it will be "comfortably numb".


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 19, 2009)

I have the Sea Grinch - 26' Mako Walk Around
and the 'Mander - 16' MirroCraft Side Console


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 19, 2009)

My kids helped my name mine.....

*"Little Monster"* - 12' Semi-V with a 10hp Evinrude Sportwin


----------



## ohm (Jul 19, 2009)

I saw one on a real nice cubby cabin the other day "Miss Take"


----------



## Henry Hefner (Jul 20, 2009)

Look in my signature...


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 20, 2009)

Mines general vince

i named it after a good old man i became friends with in nashville. he watched over our apartment house and we were his only family along w/ some neighbors. well he pass'd about 2 years later with no family to take his belongings. everybody decided that i should take his boat since i was the only one that ever went fishing with him. well thats the short version. boat has alot of sentamental value, its nice to be out alone and hope ole vince is fishing rite there with me.

and now that i think about it, this year has been the best fishing year to date for me


----------



## JeepDVL45 (Jul 20, 2009)

I've been thinking I want to name mine "The Wake-Field"
(Tim Wakefield is my all time favorite Baseball player) 
but it was suggested that "Fishin' Magician" would be a better fit.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 21, 2009)

In light of the gas prices these days, _and_ because my rig is electric only, it's going to be _"Runnin' On Empty"_, when I get around to it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 21, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Mines general vince
> 
> i named it after a good old man i became friends with in nashville. he watched over our apartment house and we were his only family along w/ some neighbors. well he pass'd about 2 years later with no family to take his belongings. everybody decided that i should take his boat since i was the only one that ever went fishing with him. well thats the short version. boat has alot of sentamental value, its nice to be out alone and hope ole vince is fishing rite there with me.
> 
> and now that i think about it, this year has been the best fishing year to date for me




=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## river_wolf (Jul 21, 2009)

MYOT


:lol:


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 21, 2009)

_*Redneck Rocket*_

Jamie


----------



## dneaster3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm leaning towards *Drake Taker*... but the jury's still out. I've got to resurrect her first.


----------



## fugeman (Aug 17, 2009)

TinyTanic or Grass Hoppa. Got to find one for mine to. :lol: :lol:


----------



## thudpucker (Aug 17, 2009)

YOu guys remember the Scow's in the comic strip; POGO?
They had a different name on each side and end. I'm thinking of doing that to my 15' Aluminum Jon. 
"tin Lizzie", "Fishy odure", "tin minner" and "thin fins"


----------



## stumped (Aug 19, 2009)

well, when i 1st got mine, all i had had was a small trolling motor. it was the first (and last) time my g/f went out in it with me and i told her to watch out for stumps, well she didnt and we ran up on one. we were out there for about 15 minutes going from one end of the boat to the other and doing donuts with the trolling motor until we finally got off.......was pretty hilarious but she didnt think so, so i think mine will be stumped, stumper or stump jumper


----------



## forced2workborn2fish (Aug 19, 2009)

my old 10 footers name is "Old Hooker" 8)


----------



## INGrandad (Aug 20, 2009)

This somehow fit me.


----------



## Caesar (Aug 20, 2009)

Taking a page from Queen, I'm naming my rig - "Flat Bottom Girl"


----------



## Monarkman (Aug 20, 2009)

I am in Racine WI. which is on Lake Michigan...back in the day...long time ago..
21' - Bayliner W/ Aft Cabin (fiberglass) = "Home Away From Home" ...later...
30' - Bayliner w/ Flybridge (fiberglass) = "Summer Home"...
Now...
16' - Smoker Craft Magnum (Aluminum) = "Got Er Done"
18' - Crestliner Side Consol - v-hull (Aluminum) does not have a name...to be for sale soon...
14' - Monark 1444 Mod V (Aluminum) = "Get Er Done"


----------



## thudpucker (Aug 20, 2009)

This is going on the side of my 'soon to be' small rowing skiff.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am thinking about a couple possibilities for the 20 footer when I get it built. 

_Metaling Around_. Most saltwater bay boat/inshore boat owners have some sort of pun in the name (a couple I have seen are _Reel Man, Reel Jerk, Playing Hooky etc_), so this would fit right in. 

The other one I am currently thinking of would be _Lucky 13_. Why? 13 is the atomic number of aluminum, so it would just be fitting. Of course, few people would actually get that one without me explaining it, save for the random chemist, or person real interested in metal boats/metallurgy.


----------



## Huntndogs (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's my duck boats name.....


----------



## stinkynathan (Aug 21, 2009)

SS Contrabass

I'm a music teacher and focused on low brass (bass) instruments in school (tuba, baritone, trombone). Still play a lot. A witty, musician friend of mine unknowingly named it that when he called as we were bringing it home.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 26, 2009)

I recently saw a boat named "Empty Pockets". I am also trying to figure a name for my 1236. I thought of "Ishmael" but my partner suggests "Little Dipper"


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 26, 2009)

bobberboy said:


> I recently saw a boat named "Empty Pockets". I am also trying to figure a name for my 1236. I thought of "Ishmael" but my partner suggests "Little Dipper"



Good - "Ishmael" brings up some bad images - damn writers!


----------



## shamoo (Aug 26, 2009)

I had a 8 ft ABS Tracker Bantum 3X (plastic boat) which I called "My Yacht"


----------



## fishin-fool (Dec 25, 2009)

MY IS CALLED ...HAPPY-ENDINGS...LOL :lol:


----------



## worminken (Dec 25, 2009)

Mine is "L'il Bit"
The same name I have given to my grandaughter.

Ken


----------



## Deadmeat (Dec 26, 2009)

My dad used to have a little 10-foot jon boat many years ago. He was so proud of that boat that he named it after my mom (first name only) and painted the name on the bow--Helen Highwater. True story, actually.


----------



## thudpucker (Dec 26, 2009)

If I were going to use a fictitious woman's name it'd be "Enola Gay" Old guys will know who she was.

My 14' jon would be Tin Whizzie.

the Sears aluminum V would tip so easy the kids named it "Titanic"

In High School I had an old Cedar skiff painted an ugly brown. My buddies named "thunder lizzard"


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 26, 2009)

Ours doesn't have a name.But if it did,it would probably be "NOT Mine-HERS".


----------



## tincansailor (Dec 26, 2009)

My 1432 Alumacraft jon is "Tin - Can".


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey thudpucker,you need to come up with a different ficticious name,for Enola Gay was a real person.The mother of the pilot.


----------



## thudpucker (Dec 26, 2009)

S&MFISH said:


> Hey thudpucker,you need to come up with a different ficticious name,for Enola Gay was a real person.The mother of the pilot.



I knew somebody would know the origin of the name. She represents my attitude! :twisted:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 26, 2009)

Dropping Little Boys?


----------



## thudpucker (Dec 26, 2009)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: If I said ONE more word this post would be a political statement. :twisted: 

I had two boats with names.
"Penny Annie" and "little Dipper"


----------



## free jonboat (Dec 26, 2009)

i named mine stinger because its so small everytime you hit a wave going fast , the water that splashes in your face feels like pellets... it stings!!!


----------



## Codeman (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm going with "Left For Dead" considering the condition I found my boat in before I brought it home.


----------



## caten in wv (Dec 30, 2009)

we are rebuilding a house boat we took it down to the bare pontoons and let me tellya its been a lot of work and we love the lake and our boats so we are calling her labor of love but in this long process there is a lot of other names we have been calling her of late


----------



## SFBigDog (Dec 30, 2009)

2009 TRiton VT19
Veterans & Armed Forces Edition

Named: F R E E D O M


----------



## SirLancelot (Jan 11, 2010)

I've had a couple interesting boat names. A guy in Hawaii built me a wooden boat (I know wrong site) but since it is the only one of its kind and from the stares I get as I pull into the launch it is affectionately named "Village Idiot." Also 12' Lowe 1236 called "Lambordinghy" and a tide boat called "Time Well Wasted" after the Brad Paisley song.


----------

